# Pool Cue Case



## maverikck2002 (Jun 27, 2013)

I was asked by a friend to make him a wooden pool cue case. Anyone have any suggestions on the best way to attach the wood? Not looking for any outside marks and it needs to be really solid. Thanks for the help ahead of time. 

Patrick


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

It would help if you would post a picture or sketch of what you have in mind. I get the feeling you have some kind of bought case you want to cover with wood. If that is the case then the hardware that are already on the case would have to come off and the wood part would have to be hinged and have a handle and clasp.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Cue cases can be done with ¾" wood, but it looks a bit bulky. Cases with ½" wood look more to scale. The pieces aren't very wide, but are long. I usually just assemble a complete box, and then cut the lid off. That way you have the same wood on all four sides, and more likely to stay stable.

For joining, a simple miter can work, or you can use a decorative joint, like dovetails, or box joints. 








 







.


----------



## maverikck2002 (Jun 27, 2013)

I don't have a picture of what I was looking for I do know that he has 2 cues. Both are able to be broke down. I would think 35" would be plenty long enough. I do like the idea of ripping a complete box. I don't have a bandsaw available yet. Do you think I could manage taking 4 swipes with a table saw? Thanks for the help. Gives me lots of ideas


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

maverikck2002 said:


> I don't have a picture of what I was looking for I do know that he has 2 cues. Both are able to be broke down. I would think 35" would be plenty long enough. I do like the idea of ripping a complete box. I don't have a bandsaw available yet. Do you think I could manage taking 4 swipes with a table saw? Thanks for the help. Gives me lots of ideas


I do them on the table saw.








 







.


----------



## CT Proctor (Aug 5, 2013)

I would cut it on a table saw. You only have to cut the long sides. Set the blade height so it is shy of the middle of the box and make the cut, flip end for end and make another cut. The box will still be joined in the middle, take a hand saw and cut apart.


----------



## maverikck2002 (Jun 27, 2013)

*Felting the inside*

I have laid out the plans on the box portion. Thank you for all the input. The I took a look at the inside and went huh? Felting the inside doesn't look too hard but I would like any suggestions on ways to make it easier. Things I am not sure about are if I felt any part before putting all the wood pieces in and what kind of felt is most common. Thanks again.

Hoping for it to look something like the picture.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

You don't have to use felt, you could just flock it.
http://www.craftflocking.com/

















.


----------



## BKBuilds (Jan 12, 2013)

You need to stabilize each cue piece inside the box. You can't have them bouncing and banging off each other or the sides of the box. The top and the bottom should be heavily padded to protect the cue joints as well.


----------



## maverikck2002 (Jun 27, 2013)

*This forum is a huge help*

Thanks for the advice. I am sure I will have more questions before I am done.


----------



## maverikck2002 (Jun 27, 2013)

I have learned a lot building this cue case. I ended making the joint with a variation of tongue and groove. I made the groove 1/4" in and made the tongue 1/4". (Half the board width). Worked well. I put one of the ends on with the grains going up and down. I have learned now that you can't run that through a planer that way. It rips the wood. It does fine with the grains left to right. Working on the inside now. I'll post pics when it's finished. Thank you all for your support and help.


----------

